# Tuning the Mega-G



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Seems that WHP brush barrels will fit, if glued in.

Anybody tried that?

Please post any other tips here.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The SRT traction magnets, which are 0.5mm thicker, will fit this chassis.


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody try running without traction mags yet?


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

Wildstar said:


> Anybody try running without traction mags yet?


LOL.. yeah.. never made the first turn... I gotta heavy controller finger...

ALso if you want to run in superstock class you will most likely swap the motor magnets out to ceramic... SG+ work I think.


----------

